# Building on a Corner



## Danny Delgado (Aug 8, 2010)

I took this photo in Boston back in 2005 with my old Fujifilm E 550. I recently edited it and converted to black and white. Just wanted to get some feedback on it...


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2010)

The architecture of that building is quite intriguing! At first I thought this had been taken in England... but no. Boston.

I think the conversion went quite well. Can't say much about architecture photography as such, as all I can do myself is like buildings and take their photos, but I'm neither equipped with the proper equipment (tilt shift lenses and all that jazz), nor does my old PS version allow to straighten lens distortion etc. So others who have the knowledge must speak up here.


----------



## venson (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't say much about architecture photography... It is very beautiful....
I like it...





________________________________________________________________
Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website? Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups  [/SIZE[URL="http://www.rediffmail.com/cgi-bin/red.cgi?red=http%3A%2F%2Foceangroups%2Eorg%2F&isImage=0&BlockImage=0"]http://oceangroups.org/]seo pecialist [/url]


----------



## Danny Delgado (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot Venson! You can check my blog out for more of my work: light and reflections


----------



## Danny Delgado (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks! That was kind of the feeling I was going for.


----------



## TMWallace (Aug 13, 2010)

I like the shot a lotttt. Would have liked it a smidge more (yes a smidge) had the very tip top of it not been cut off. otherwise, fantastic.


----------



## Danny Delgado (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you very much TMWallace! You're right it, it would have been a bit better had the top not been cut off...I checked out some of your work on your site, very nice! Please check my blog out if you'd like to see more of my work. I appreciate your feedback. 

Light and Reflections


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2010)

Interesting building with the brick below and all the columns and arches above. Nice conversion on the building.


----------



## Danny Delgado (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks KmH! Definitely an interesting building...


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow...where did you find this building?  It's like someone tore out a hunk of Baroque marble from Prague and deposited it in the slightly decaying business district of an American city.  Marvelous building...I want to live on the top floor and fill it with dusty tomes and overstuffed chairs.

I'm surprised that the texture of the stone and details of the carvings come through in that light.  I would love to see this building with some shadows to take away from the massive whiteness of it.  Or at night even.


----------



## peaches0516 (Aug 15, 2010)

That is definately a nice building and great photograph.


----------



## Danny Delgado (Aug 16, 2010)

The building is located in downtown Boston. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## andreasng (Aug 16, 2010)

very detailed. Classic shot of a fantastic looking building. Whats not to love? ^_^


----------



## Danny Delgado (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot! Glad you like it.


----------

